# Manzanita wood from manzanita.com



## Jag1980 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes, great place to buy.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

yep, I have bought from them. Good stuff.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Yep good stuff, good delivery


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Re they branchy? How many of them would you get if you order the $25 package?


----------



## sykogngsta (Apr 12, 2008)

marcinsmok said:


> Re they branchy? How many of them would you get if you order the $25 package?


It says that there are 12 - 18 pieces of wood that are up to 12" long on the website for the 25$ package.

I am not sure if the pieces are branchy, but those are the ones that I'd actually like to get.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, me too and that is a lot of branches for $25. Do you know how much they charge for shipping?


----------



## sykogngsta (Apr 12, 2008)

marcinsmok said:


> Yeah, me too and that is a lot of branches for $25. Do you know how much they charge for shipping?


last when I checked they charged 11-12 dollars to ship it to me. I think it depends on where you live for how much shipping costs. You can just email them to check how much of will cost for you.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hmm, sounds cool


----------



## sykogngsta (Apr 12, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> hmm, sounds cool


Yeah the wood seems like it is pretty cheap and most people seem to have had good experiences with ordering from this site.


----------



## neurotic (Feb 2, 2009)

I recently just bought and received my shipment from them. It is way better to call them and talk on the phone then to do an order through an email. Basically you can just tell them the size tank you have, which package you want, and what are you looking for. I did the second package which is 1-2 ft pieces. I told them what my idea was for the tank and that I wanted alot of branching pieces and pieces with alot of character. 

I was not dissappointed with the pieces I got. I ended up using only 4 of the 12 pieces I got. Wish I had a bigger tank. 

Most pieces I got were 1.5-2 feet long so unless you are looking for long pieces I would do the order for the nano tank. 

But very good service, got exactly what i wanted. 
Shippign from Cali to MN was 14 dollars so the total for what I got was 49+tax

You do have to soak the wood for some time. I soaked mine for 2 weeks til they sank, put them in my tank and they are still trying to leech andn one of the branchy pieces has greyish bubbles at every twist.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

neurotic said:


> I recently just bought and received my shipment from them. It is way better to call them and talk on the phone then to do an order through an email. Basically you can just tell them the size tank you have, which package you want, and what are you looking for. I did the second package which is 1-2 ft pieces. I told them what my idea was for the tank and that I wanted alot of branching pieces and pieces with alot of character.
> 
> I was not dissappointed with the pieces I got. I ended up using only 4 of the 12 pieces I got. Wish I had a bigger tank.
> 
> ...


Great review, thanks for the detailed write-up.

I bought $200 worth and only ended up using 1/3 of the wood! I'm in northern California and shipping for all that only cost $35 or so...think 5 big boxes.


----------



## owens81jw (Feb 7, 2009)

What is the website for the driftwood!!!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

owens81jw said:


> What is the website for the driftwood!!!


Read the title of the thread. :icon_roll


----------



## neurotic (Feb 2, 2009)

epicfish said:


> Great review, thanks for the detailed write-up.
> 
> I bought $200 worth and only ended up using 1/3 of the wood! I'm in northern California and shipping for all that only cost $35 or so...think 5 big boxes.


 
You know you could have gathered your own on the weekend since your in Cali right? would have been a nice weekend activity for ya wher you could hand pick your pieces. 

What size tank did you put them in?


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

owens81jw, I understand your difficulty. I first went to www.manzinita.com and got something completely different. The url here is http://manzanita.com . . . note the "zan", not "zin". Its a spelling lesson.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

neurotic said:


> You know you could have gathered your own on the weekend since your in Cali right? would have been a nice weekend activity for ya wher you could hand pick your pieces.
> 
> What size tank did you put them in?


Too far for me. At that time, gas here was $4.65 a gallon. 200 miles round trip at 20 mpg? Couldn't have possibly stuck that much wood in my tiny car either.  But don't worry, I plan on going sometime soon. 

I put the wood in a few 40g tanks and a friend's 120g.


----------



## neurotic (Feb 2, 2009)

If only they had this wood or old black wood up in Minnesota, I would be all over it every weekend making a profit. the LFS up here took the 8 extra pieces I had for 100 dollars/store credit.  Wasnt sure if he was drunk, high, or thought it was expensive wood.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

There is no wood like this here in NYC and in surroundings areas. We don't even have a good stones to use in an aquarium If I could pick my own manzanita wood I would surely go


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

houstonhobby said:


> owens81jw, I understand your difficulty. I first went to www.manzinita.com and got something completely different. The url here is http://manzanita.com . . . note the "zan", not "zin". Its a spelling lesson.


 so you got something else completely different ..good or bad?


----------



## blair (Feb 8, 2009)

I ordered from them this afternoon. I got a medium sized stump and some spare branches for my 20 gallon. I called my order in at their suggestion after sending a few pictures of my concept via email. They were very happy to discuss it with me and find me a suitable package based on my tanks exact dimensions. I'll keep my fingers crossed until delivery, but they seemed very friendly and excited about their products. Even so far as to say they want pictures sent to them of the completed scape down the road 

So far, A+ service :thumbsup:


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

yep i did ordered mine too ..will be here fri . travis did sent me some pic of the stump but i didnt like it and end up getting the AP1 package only , i keep my fingers crossed too , hope i'll like it .


----------

